# Can I share my chicken coop?



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi everyone! 

I am building a chicken coop for my small flock of 6 chickens. I would love to share updated pictures! Just so you know, it is not done yet. Still needs about 5 more things. These are from today:




 


 


 


 


 

I hope you like it!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 24, 2019)

I hope your chickens enjoy the work you put into their new home ! 
Just curious, how are you planning on cleaning the inside...does it have another access  ?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks! No, it does not have a cleaning door yet. But I'm going to add it in soon.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2019)

Good looking coop!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 25, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Good looking coop!



Thanks much!


----------



## jaleon.rehan (Dec 12, 2021)

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am building a chicken coop for my small flock of 6 chickens. I would love to share updated pictures! Just so you know, it is not done yet. Still needs about 5 more things. These are from today:
> 
> ...



Your chicken coop is really awesome. For my chicken, I use Aivituvin Wooden Chicken Coop. All panels of this chicken coop are made of 100% solid wood, (including back panel, side panel and nesting box). Others are cheap plywood, which tends to warp and delaminate after use.


----------

